# Sheriff charged with using inmates as sex slaves - AP



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

Oklahoma sheriff could be sentenced to 467 years in prison if convicted



> ARAPAHO, Okla. - Authorities have charged a western Oklahoma sheriff with coercing and bribing female inmates so he could use them in a sex-slave operation run out of his jail.
> 
> Custer County Sheriff Mike Burgess resigned Wednesday just as state prosecutors filed 35 felony charges against him, including 14 counts of second-degree rape, seven
> counts of forcible oral sodomy and five counts of bribery by a public official. Burgess, the top officer in the county of 26,000 since 1994, appeared in court Wednesday was
> ...


----------



## dangerboy (19 Apr 2008)

Tidwell said. "The circumstances are certainly regretful," he said.

I think that it is a lot more than just regretful.


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Tidwell said. "The circumstances are certainly regretful," he said.
> 
> I think that it is a lot more than just regretful.



Likewise mind here...


----------



## medaid (19 Apr 2008)

Great... another idiot in a uniform.

Frack him lay out the facts, and then as per the court's rulings throw him in the slammer. Have him pimped out by his fellow inmates, the the large gentlemen by the name of Bubba.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (25 Apr 2008)

Seems the hunter now becomes the hunted.... hope he remembers what he did when he forcibly drops the soap  ;D


----------

